# (IL) Tealwood's Essence of Mandigo CD AXP AJP WC



## turningpointlabs (Jul 18, 2006)

Sire: BISS Am, Can, Mex, 1978 World & Int'l CH

Franklin's Golden Mandigo, CD, WC, AWC

Dam: Mandigo's Summer Legacy (CH pointed)
Clearances:

OFA Hips good

OFA Elbows normal

OFA cardiac normal

Eyes CERF annually

Optigen tested B1

DNA Profile #V331847


Elliot's impressive pedigree comes from the 1970's International Champion Franklin's Golden Mandigo (via 20+ year-old frozen semen). Mandigo was an outstanding dual-purpose dog, excelling in the field as well as the show ring, and a top producer.

Elliot has a moderate build, light-yellow coat with darker ears. Runs at about 75 lbs.. 22 inches. Proven sire, has titled offspring in agility and obedience. He also has offspring working in the service world. One is a hearing dog, and one is a special needs dog(seizure detection)

Here is the link to his webpage..
http://turningpointlabradors.com/Elliot.html


----------

